# Gal. West end GOOD Fishin!



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Had great fishing on the West end last two days. Wed. had 15 Reds, 4 slot retained for the half shell, the rest bulls, run was from 3:30 till dark all on cast mullet. Also had two Bull sharks to 4ft, and a Jack Cravell to around 30lbs. Today we had our first red at 4:33, 7 reds total 4 slot, one retained and 3 bulls one near 50+ in. and one Bull shark close to 6ft, all cast mullet. We were almost the only ones on the beach all day both days.

Rob C


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

sweet!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Yep, that there is a Fishing report !!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

i had over 20 bulls no slot and a 5.5 bull on casted thats a report .
tsf still sucks


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

dude, get over it... are we gonna have to listen to you whine like this to eternity? you are the only one that keeps dragging this stuff up and its past the point of looking pathetic...


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

lunkerbrad said:


> i had over 20 bulls no slot and a 5.5 bull on casted thats a report .
> tsf still sucks


Aaaaaand, Where's the P i c t u r e s ??


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

DANO said:


> Aaaaaand, Where's the P i c t u r e s ??


Here. Rob (fishtruck) emailed these to me.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Way cool! Thanks for the report and pics







Tight lines, H/U


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Good pic's,.. green for ya fishtruck. Thanks for posting them Chase This !


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

great report


----------



## craigmtee (Feb 20, 2008)

Great report fishstruck,

Are they letting people cross the Galveston bridge and drive to SLP now?


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

I saw cars going over the bridge yesterday. So I guess so.
Rob C


----------

